# JD tiller



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l just got off the phone with the JD dealership to see how much a tiller would be they said 2,000$ l think thats a little to much is it or not at that price l'm not geting it


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds about right, depending on what model tiller you asked about. Some of the old units have to be bought as parts and assembled by the dealer. The snowblower for my 316 was quoted at $2400 at a dealer. I got a used one for less than $300. I might need to sink another $100-150 into it, to fully refurbish it, but that is a LOT less than $2400.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l think it's to much thats just me well l don't have that 2,000$$ but l would like to know the prices of the 216 and 316 lol


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

JD shaft driven 50 inch PTO driven tiller is $1,715. The mid PTO hydraulic driven tiller is $2,099. The JD belt driven PTO tiller's are $1,349. Have your dealer look at other JD dealers for used tiller for your tractor. I bet there dealer network should be able to fined one.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

is that canadian or US money?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

US dollars sorry about that.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the 2,000 can and l thinks Sergeant is us


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

does any one have a tiller for sale thats is a little cheeper or a loader that has a good price tag


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *does any one have a tiller for sale thats is a little cheeper or a loader that has a good price tag  *


You might look into Land Pride tillers.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Look at Corriher Implement Company , I think they are a sponser here...when I save my pennies I will buy my tiller from them...

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I didn't realize Corriher sells tillers? Good call! :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Look at Corriher Implement Company , I think they are a sponser here...when I save my pennies I will buy my tiller from them...
> 
> Duc *


that will fit a tractor or a walk behind


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *that will fit a tractor or a walk behind *


Here you go.

Rotary Tillers


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Otherwise you will have to shop around for a used tiller or sometimes you can find grey market Yanmar tiller.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nice tillers and thanks but alittle to big


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The 44" tiller should be the right size for a 4100. Maybe even a little bigger.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Think we may be off track a little. What are you looking to put the tiller on? The 212? Also what are you planning to do with it?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *The 44" tiller should be the right size for a 4100. Maybe even a little bigger. *


l don't know about the 4100 but it will not fit my 212


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Think we may be off track a little. What are you looking to put the tiller on? The 212? Also what are you planning to do with it? *


it's going on the back of my 212 and it will be bigging out my yard front and back


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In that case it looks like you are going to be pretty limited.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *In that case it looks like you are going to be pretty limited. *


what you mean?????????


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I mean you will be limited to a tiller that was designed to operate on that type of tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

What I would do? First fine out how much you have to spend. Then go to your local dealer, and tell him, what you have, and that you don't have a ton of money to spend. Ask if he has, or can lead you someplace that may have a used one. Sometimes it may be hard for a younger person to get respect walking into a dealer, so best to lay your cards on the table, so he knows you realy are looking for one, and not just wasting his time


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

they have tryed to screw me ones before


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *What I would do? First fine out how much you have to spend. Then go to your local dealer, and tell him, what you have, and that you don't have a ton of money to spend. Ask if he has, or can lead you someplace that may have a used one. Sometimes it may be hard for a younger person to get respect walking into a dealer, so best to lay your cards on the table, so he knows you realy are looking for one, and not just wasting his time *


Excellent suggestion Paul! Indeed he may be able to find a used tiller in need of some TLC and repair it. :thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Now it makes sense, I didnt understand why a standard 3 pt Cat 1 tiller wouldnt work....and why his price was high

Is a 212 a graden tractor with a cat 0 3 pt? 


jbetts13 - tell us more about this machine because its been very vague thus far...

Duc


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

a 212 is an olded JD lawn tractor they made a tiller for them and it was a belt drive


----------



## ironpeddler (Mar 3, 2004)

*CCM Gear Drive Tillers*

You might want to look at the CCM Gear Drive tillers. They are available from 34" to 90". $800 and up


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I would also agree and look around at the gray market tractor websites because a lot of them are selling used tillers for about $350-$400 dollars U.S. Just today I picked a box scaper for Kubota L185 for $279.00 U.S. and he had a used tiller at his place but it was to big for my tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Found this on line.......


JD212 with tiller 


Do some searching. I am SURE there is one out there for you, in the price you can afford. Ask around to ALL dealers, and small engine workshops. Tell them what you want and maybe they have info, or eaven have one back in the bone yard. 

Not many younger people are intrested in mowers/equpimint these days, so I bet if you ask around you will find someone that will think back to when they were your age, and help you out. I know I had started a lawn mowing busness at 13, and had a real hard time finding stuff becouse noone would take me searous. So pound the pavement, ask around. And if you go to a place, and there is a ton of people there, and on;y a few guys working....go back later. You want to ask them about it, but you don;t want to be a bug eather.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks l will prob email that guy and see if he will sell just the tiller that 212 is a little older them mine but it could fit


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *thanks l will prob email that guy and see if he will sell just the tiller that 212 is a little older them mine but it could fit *



Well thats an old add, and it is probably sold, just wanted to show what it looked like.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Keep an eye out for one on ebay.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You are looking for a model 31 tiller for your 200 series tractor. I just went through the Weekend Freedom Machines calssifieds and there are none currently there? I know that yesterday there were a few on Ebay. This is the time of year that everyone is looking for tillers so prices will be up. Study up by using the archives at WFM to see what you need to mount and drive this tiller. A lot of the ebay units are missing the mounts and/or the drive parts. Why they are missing, I don't know, but you need to be aware of it. Good hunting!


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Were you able to find a good tiller for you budget?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nope


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13 look on the JD web site under there machine finder web site you might be able to find a tiller for your 212 through the jd machine finder site all you have to do is register with the machine finder site in order to us it.


----------

